
The Elements of User Experience - ramijames
http://www.weeklypixels.com/books/the-elements-of-user-experience/
======
brudgers
I often find book reviews interesting.

Putting "Book Review:" in the title might improve the submission by adding
context.

~~~
ramijames
Will do that next time. Thanks for the suggestion :)

